# Cancer??



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't have any useful information for you but wanted to welcome you to our forum. I wish it were under better circumstances.

My girl is 8 years, I think of cancer now everyday, what's lurking beneath the surface that we haven't discovered yet. I can easily imagine how difficult the next couple of days is going to be for you.

I hope for good news for you and Lily. You'll find some great support here from your fellow golden retriever owners ... I know many have been through this and we'll all be here for you.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope and pray your Lily is OK.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope and pray it is just swelliong and not cancer. I lost my 8 yr 9 month old golden girl to a gastrointestinal stromal tumor last may. I had not felt it in her tummy despite her sleeping on her back next to me at night. But mye could feel it withhe stading it wath size of a soft bll. He did surgery, but i lost her 48 hours later. He did not think she would make it thru the surgery once he found just where it was.

Then a couple of months later i noticed a lump on my other girls's chest right where her ribs join. I was terrified. Honey is a golden mix, but thinks sheis pure gold, acs lik it and many take her for pure gold. I was just sick thinking i was going to lose honey also. Had the surgery and it was only a fatty tumor, nothing to worry about. So please try not to worry--and i know that is impossibnle--until report comes back.

Oh, andwlecome to the forum. We have folks here who have faced almost anyhing that can happen or orruc in a golden or any dog for that matter.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Like the others I have no info for you but did want to welcome you to our forum. I just wish it was under better circumstances. Having lost a dog to cancer I can feel your pain. I hope you keep us posted on how Lily makes out on the biopsy.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for welcoming me and sending good wishes our way!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lily's Mom*

Lily's Mom:

Welcome and please keep us posted on how your Baby is!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Im in the heart wrenching lost-my-dog to cancer club too - but I will say that G (the one I lost) had those fatty tumors come and go for YEARS and they were no big deal at all....

don't worry - and we will all pray for you.....you can bet on that !!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How awful, I can sure appreciate how panicky you must be feeling.
FWIW, I have seen a couple of dogs with neck injuries act exactly like you are describing. One greyhound here at the pet hotel I thought was dying she was so lethargic, just walked with her head down, didn't want to move, wouldn't eat. She had a chronic neck injury, and the pain pills that her owner brought fixed her right up. It was amazing. 
Is it possible that she has a neck injury? Could she have twisted something? It's surprising how sick and lethargic a dog in pain acts.
You'll be in my thoughts. Keep us posted on her results!




Lily'sMom said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this forum and joined hoping to get some useful information from other Golden mom's and dad's out there! I have a 7 year old sweet girl named Lily. She is our baby! Last Saturday she started acting funny, lethargic and having trouble getting up and walking. We took her to the vet three times last week. Bloodwork is fine - white and red cell counts normal, liver and kidney function normal, ultrasound of belly is fine, x-ray of chest is fine. She has some swelling in her neck. They did 2 x-rays of her neck, it showed soft tissue swelling, no masses. Today we went to the vet for the 4th time. He did an aspirate of her lymphnodes to check for cancer. I am so sad and absulutely torn up inside thinking we may lose her.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else has had this happen where all the tests were coming back normal and what the outcome was. It's going to be a long few days waiting for the biopsy results ..........
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome .... sorry to hear your baby is not feeling good. Lot's of us have been in your shoes - my husband and I lost our Mac to cancer a few weeks ago. We'll be here waiting with you and praying for good news.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Keep us posted on her results.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

Lots of hugs and kisses we are praying for your baby...


Pry&Kasper


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome, praying for you and you're baby, Keep us posted.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope the lab results come back fine. There are so many things that can cause lymph nodes to swell, so try to think positive. My Meggie is now 11 months post lymphoma diagnosis - t-cell, the really bad beast -- and she is still in her first full remission. The oncologist just referred to her as "our miracle" in an email she sent me. So lymphoma is not an immediate death sentence if you are willing to treat. Meggie's been whole hog on treatment and I can't say I'd have done anything different. (Even with a current credit card statement laying on my counter)  Still - stay positive. We are all sending good thoughts your way. Meggie and I will be jingling her dog tags for you!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please keep us posted. She may have just injured herself someway. Someone here just recently had a lethargic dog who was better after a few days rest.
Praying for your sweet baby.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am sorry you and your sweet girl Lily are going through this. I have no real info but will tellyou an anedotal story, I will try to keep it short.
This past summer my almost 12 year old displayed some of the same symptoms without any neck swelling, at least noone we noticed. All the tests came back ok except her lymphocytes were slightly elevated. So of course my mind was convinced it was Lymphoma or some other form of cancer. Well furthrer checkig determined they were B-cells which attack bacteria and toxins in the system. We ended up after a couple weeks of tests determining her cobalamin count was low and she was having gastro problems. Between a diet change, vitamin b injections and some supplements she is doing amazing at 12 1/2 years of age. 
Try to stay positive for her so she won't also deal with your heartache. I know easier said than done. You will both be in our thoughts, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Welcome, so sorry you and Lily are going thru this terrible time, hope it is is a good result,....... my golden Asha is the same age as Lily and I would be extremely upset if she was ill too. Please keep us posted and best wishes for Lily's recovery.


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum but I'm sorry for the circumstances! Many supporters here with good advice and experience on anything related to Golden's. Good advice already given, wait for the test results, try to not show your worry around your baby as they really do react to your feelings and know that you are doing everything that you can to make things better. Keep us posted on the results and best wishes for a full recovery!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Was the neck swelling the lymph nodes themselves or more general? Be forewarned: needle aspirates aren't always conclusive for lymphoma, so the results can be vague and frustrating.

If it's lymph swelling, there are plenty of things besides lymphoma that could cause it. Did you have a full tick panel done? I'm not sure if you're in a TBD area, but lethargy, anorexia, and lymph swelling are symptoms of some of them. Get the SNAP 4Dx done so you're not just testing for Lyme.

I know exactly how awful it is to wait for aspirate and biopsy results. In some ways, even bad news is better than no news. Keep posting on here to kill time. Send us some pictures of your pup so we can ooh and ahh. Celebrating your Golden's life is never a waste of time, no matter how good or bad the news ends up being.


----------



## charlene_giordano (Nov 2, 2008)

my dog was sick and running a temp. have you checked temp. all blood work was pretty much normal. slight rise in white cells. can she turn her head, is she stiff in the neck? hows is she chewing. does she seem to have trouble opening her mouth. you said that the x-ray showed some swelling in her neck. 

these are the symptoms my dog had. she also had problems with her back legs, running temps from 103.2 to 105.8 cool towels between back legs and under front legs made temp go down slightly but not back to normal. it was determined she had atuo immune meningitis. found swelling of her spinal cord in her neck area. had many test done mri, ultra sound and a spinal tap. the cell count of her spinal fluid was out of this world. they needed to find out if it was auto immune or bacterial. if it is bacterial and they treat it with a steroid it will get worse. and if it is auto immune the antibiotic will do nothing. so a sample of the spinal fluid needs to be sent out to see if there is any bacteria there. in my case the sample went out and came back with nothing but, the doctor said that the bacteria could die before it got to the lab connecticut to california so a course of aitibiotic was perscribed she was on two 14 day trys. test were redone and spinal fluid cell count were even higher. so out with the steriods. with in 3 days of the steriods she was showing improvement. this was in april/may. to fully recover as i was lucky that she did with little nerve damage(can't jump as far back legs a little uncoordinated she was showing in obedience) took untill november. so she was retired and now and just has to be loved and run and play as much as she wants.

good luck with your girl. i very well know how it feels to not know what going on with her. it breaks your heart.


----------



## charlene_giordano (Nov 2, 2008)

my dog was sick and running a temp. have you checked temp. all blood work was pretty much normal. slight rise in white cells. can she turn her head, is she stiff in the neck? hows is she chewing. does she seem to have trouble opening her mouth. you said that the x-ray showed some swelling in her neck. 

these are the symptoms my dog had. she also had problems with her back legs, running temps from 103.2 to 105.8 cool towels between back legs and under front legs made temp go down slightly but not back to normal. it was determined she had atuo immune meningitis. found swelling of her spinal cord in her neck area. had many test done mri, ultra sound and a spinal tap. the cell count of her spinal fluid was out of this world. they needed to find out if it was auto immune or bacterial. if it is bacterial and they treat it with a steroid it will get worse. and if it is auto immune the antibiotic will do nothing. so a sample of the spinal fluid needs to be sent out to see if there is any bacteria there. in my case the sample went out and came back with nothing but, the doctor said that the bacteria could die before it got to the lab connecticut to california so a course of aitibiotic was perscribed she was on two 14 day trys. test were redone and spinal fluid cell count were even higher. so out with the steriods. with in 3 days of the steriods she was showing improvement. this was in april/may. to fully recover as i was lucky that she did with little nerve damage(can't jump as far back legs a little uncoordinated she was showing in obedience) took untill november. so she was retired and now and just has to be loved and run and play as much as she wants.

good luck with your girl. i very well know how it feels to not know what going on with her. it breaks your heart.


----------



## chaseisace (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to this forum, the guys on here are a brilliant source of support when you need it.

I will be keeping everything crossed that the results are negative.

Much love to you both..


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank all of you so much for your encouragement and great information! She has not had a very good day today, very lethargic and having trouble with her front legs. She has eaten well though and I even got her to drink plain water without it being what we are calling "chicken soup". Which consists of chicken, turkey, rice, carrots, sweet potatoes and lot's of water - all mixed together. That is what I have been feeding her for a week now. Not sure if that is the right thing to do - but it's how I have kept her eating and hydrated! And boy is she getting spoiled! = )

Tippykayak, to answer your questions: Our vet thought the swelling was more in the lymphnodes and the emergency room vet thought it was the thyroid or in the neck. We ran the thyroid tests, they came back normal, so we did the aspirate in the lymphnodes. When our regular vet did the aspirate - he did mention that he saw what the ER vet was talking about with the swelling lower but he still felt it was mainly in the lymphnodes.

The first day we took her to the vet - he ran a blood panel and a Snap 3 DX - not 4 DX like you mentioned. We do live in a tick area and she had a tick on her this summer - we found it on the floor after she bit it off of herself. We use Frontline - but this thing was engorged so it was on her for a while. 

The ER vet even looked at her blood under the microscope and she said there were no abnormal cells. All the bloodwork, x-rays and ultrasounds came back normal so we are just waiting for the aspirate. He did put her on an antibiotic just to be sure it's not an infection, even though there were no signs of one. 

Again, thank you all so much. It has been so great knowing there are other people out there that love their Golden babies as much as I do. I think some of the people around me think I am crazy right now.......and I guess in a way I probably am! This is just heart wrenching and I wasn't prepared for this so early in her life. She really isn't even 7 yet - her birthday is in a couple weeks!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Lily'sMom said:


> Tippykayak, to answer your questions: Our vet thought the swelling was more in the lymphnodes and the emergency room vet thought it was the thyroid or in the neck. We ran the thyroid tests, they came back normal, so we did the aspirate in the lymphnodes. When our regular vet did the aspirate - he did mention that he saw what the ER vet was talking about with the swelling lower but he still felt it was mainly in the lymphnodes.
> 
> The first day we took her to the vet - he ran a blood panel and a Snap 3 DX - not 4 DX like you mentioned. We do live in a tick area and she had a tick on her this summer - we found it on the floor after she bit it off of herself. We use Frontline - but this thing was engorged so it was on her for a while.


4Dx adds the test for anaplasmosis, a quiet, nasty, recently reclassified disease. There are a few reluctant experts here on the forum (myself included). It's unlikely, from what I've read, to cover the symptoms you're experiencing.

Typical lymphoma, to my understanding, would cause pretty local, palpable lymph swelling. I'm sure it can present in multiple ways, though. 

Gosh, I feel for you so much right now. I hope it turns out to be a simple infection and the antibiotics work a miracle.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Lily'sMom, I have passed everything you've said onto my sister (a vet) to see if she has any ideas. So sorry that I'm just now posting, but I've missed this thread before. Lots of hugs and prayers!


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Lily'sMom, I have passed everything you've said onto my sister (a vet) to see if she has any ideas. So sorry that I'm just now posting, but I've missed this thread before. Lots of hugs and prayers!


Thank you! I'm anxious to hear what she has to say!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry I have no advice for you but we will be praying for Lily. Welcome to the forum and please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Any news on Lily's lab results?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lily*

Praying for you and Lily.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

No, I haven't received any test results, yet. They said it could take 7-10 business days. It's only been 5 days........

She does seems to be feeling better. She's been up a little more and she's eating well. I hope these are good signs that possibly the antibiotic is doing something. Wouldn't she be getting worse instead of getting better if it was cancer? I am spoiling her rotten and trying to be very optimistic!

Thank you for all the happy thoughts.......we appreciate it and I will post as soon as I hear something


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad*

Glad to hear Lily is doing better.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am sorry, I, like Blair, also missed this thread.
I hope that everything turns out okay for you and Lily. You both are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted about the results.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

This is so agonizing! The vet just called and said the aspirate results came back inconclusive. There were no cancer cells, or other fluids, just fat cells. He says he really doesn't think she has lymphoma (thank goodness) but we may need to go see a specialist if we want more testing done. She has not gotten any worse, just a little lethargic and having trouble getting up or staying up for extended periods of time. He definitely feels she has arthritis and we are going to try a round of steroids. Still no definite answer - but I do feel a bit better knowing they didn't find any cancer cells. Thank you everyone for all the prayers - they worked! I'll post again if anything else happens!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, that's some good news. The prayers will continue to flow from Pa.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Lily's Mom:

That sounds like good news. Keep us posted.
I'm happy for you and your girl!

My Smooch has lots of fatty tumors-the vet did an aspirate, too.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I just saw this now, so glad to hear it's not cancer. I know it must be driving you crazy not knowing what's causing this. Hopefully they'll find what's wrong and she can get better. Glad for the good news.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I'm glad she is feeling better and that many tests are negative. Inconclusive on the aspirate is a little worrisome, I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great news!
Can you take her to a DVM chiropractor, or a DVM that specializes in sports medicine? It still sounds a lot like a neck or back injury.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

I just thought of two things. I have no clue if they have anything to do with what is going on, but maybe....

About a year ago - my daughter got an Old English Bulldog puppy. He loved to bite Lily on the neck and lock his jaws on her skin. Do you think she could have scar tissue or some type of fatty cyst from him doing that? He didn't live here - so they were not together very often - but it did happen several times. He thought he was playng.....but maybe he hurt her and I didn't realize it.

The other thing I thought of was about 2 months ago - Lily was chewing on one of those plastic ant traps. She just had it in her mouth, biting it - she didn't actually eat any of the plastic. Could that have done anything. At the time - I did a search and found out there really wasn't much poison in them, but I don't know.....

I'm just trying to make sense of all of this!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can only tell you what I'd do if it were one of my dogs....we'd go off to the specialist. You know something isn't right with her, and you know it *probably* isn't cancer, so hopefully you can get to the root of what it is and help her out!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you're at this stage yet, but you can also biopsy one or two of the lymph nodes and get a much more definitive answer about lymphoma. It's a fairly intense procedure for the pup with a few days' recovery time, but it's much more revealing than needle aspirates. It's something you might consider if things continue to be inconclusive. I became an unfortunate expert in this stuff back in November/December.

Has your vet considered the fungal diseases that cause lymphadenopathy? Blastomycosis, etc.? They're highly regional most of the time, but it _is_ possible to pick up something like Blasto outside the typical range. The lymph aspirate should have shown fungal structures if a fungal infection were the culprit, but it's still possible.

Grasping at straws here...I just sympathize so deeply with the awful feeling of not knowing what's wrong.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

My Bear hurt himself on the grass a year ago and caused a spine injury that casued a ton of problems. It took a lot to TLC, but he managed to recover. I slept next to him and helped him in and out of the house while on all the steroids. Never discount all the TLC your giving her. She will work just as hard as you to get better. Lots of prayers coming from CA.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Not much new is going on with Lily, except she can lift her leg now to scratch her ear! She hadn't done that in two weeks, so the steroids must be helping a little. She has wanted to go for a walk this week, too, so that is a good sign, I hope. She probably walked almost a mile this afternoon, but is beat now. I noticed her bones making a cracking noise when she goes to lay down, sort of like my knees and ankles do!! (ha ha) Is that a normal with arthiritis?


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Well......Lily started throwing up and I had to stop using the Previcox. We are going back to the vet this afternoon. I am going to talk to him about using Glucosamine. She' finished with the antibiotic she was on. She seems to be fine once she is up - but getting up from a laying position is really hard for her. I am hoping we are just dealing with arthritis!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i hope everything is working out fine!!!!


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't been on here in a while. Lily had been doing about the same. The swelling in her lymphnodes and neck had gone down. She was still having a hard time getting up and moving around, but we were working through it. Suddenly yesterday she took a turn for the worse and this morning we had to make that awful decision to put her down. I couldn't think of a better place to come but to this website where I know so many of you have had to go through the same thing. 

One happy thought is that we had the chance to take her to the beach this past weekend and she had so much fun. She always loved the beach! I am so thankful now that she was able to go with us and that I took lot's of pictures! 

Thank you!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so srooy to hear that Lily is no longer with you. It is wonderful that you were able to make the best of the time she had left and you were able to get lots of pictures.
Rest well and play hard at the Bridge till your family meets up with you again, Sweet Lily.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to make that sad decision. It is so painful to let them go. 
My prayers are with you and please post your Lily pics when you can.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear  I'm so sorry to hear this, but so glad you let us know. We do like to know these things because we care and we want you to know that, especially now.

I love it that she got to go to the beach last weekend. Those are precious memories and more important now than ever. 

I'm really sorry for your loss of Lily. I'm happy she had someone to love and care for her. 

RIP Lily :heartbeat


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, not the outcome anyone wanted. I'm so glad you got to the beach with her. If you get the chance post some of the pictures I would love to see them. Rest in peace sweet Lily may all your days be like the ones at the beach!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss of Lily, it is never easy to make that decision. May your memories of Lily bring you comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am terribly sorry to hear about Lily's loss. It really keeps faith with a dog to make that decision on herr behalf, and I am glad she is at peace now.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am soooo sorry to read this. I joined the forum in january in a panic over my GoldenX's splenic tumors, so I didn't see your thread before. I checked it out hoping I could help........
I'm glad you got some more quality time with Lily. I wish it could have been a lot longer though. It is never easy to say good-bye, but she was so young. It is unfair. 
Please post pictures once you can. I'd love to see her.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.
RIP,pretty girl!.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Lily. I'm glad she made that last beach trip too. Hold your memories close. Godspeed sweet Lily.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Lily. The hardest decision to make, for sure. May she rest in peace...healthy once more to run and play.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for you pain at the loss of dear Lily! You did everything you could and honored her in the end.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lily. May all your memories help you during this sad time. I am so glad that she was able to take that trip to the beach, it sounds like it did a world of good for the both of you. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

very sorry to hear this.. my condolences


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My heart goes out to you*

My heart goes out to you

You will see your sweetie Lilly, again at the Rainbow Bridge.

My Mimi, Munchkin and Gizmo are there.

You did the kindest thing for your Lilly.

Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss....


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for all your kind thoughts. This has been been the worst 48 hours of my life. Our home is so empty feeling without her here and I miss her so much. I can barely see what I am typing through the tears.

Lily is irreplacable, but I know now that I cannot be without a Golden to love. I have spent a long time today looking for rescues and breeders. I would like any information and all opinions about getting a golden from a rescue vs. getting a puppy from a breeder. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Welcome..Im sorry you are going through this. I have also been where you are now...my prayers are with you and Im praying for a good outcome please let us know.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH MY I am so very sorry..I must not have read through the whole thread..I wanted to send my prayers..I aso very very sorry for your loss. I have been there...my heart breaks for you..


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

amy22 said:


> OH MY I am so very sorry..I must not have read through the whole thread..I wanted to send my prayers..I aso very very sorry for your loss. I have been there...my heart breaks for you..


 
It's okay!!!! = )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this thread back in December. I'm sorry you lost your lovely lily. I don't think I heard a definitive diagnosis in the posts I read, I may have missed it. Did you ever find out?

I did what you're doing after Sam passed. I looked at Rescues on the internet and read their stories. In the end, we ended up getting a puppy. My husband wanted to start from the beginning and have, hopefully, more years with our next Golden. 

Good luck with your search. Again, I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Golden girl.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually, no, we never had a definitive diagnosis. After all the tests - there was nothing! I just one day had a dog with no energy or appetite and could barely walk. When nothing conclusive came - we started treating it as arthritis. She had good days and bad days, I was happy she was still with me and she was still smiling. A couple weeks ago, I noticed it was getting harder for her to get up from laying so we went back to the vet. We tried her on Duramax and it seemed like a miracle - she was moving so much better. We went to the beach this past weekend and she had a great time - even walked a mile down the beach! Wednesday morning - I noticed a little blood near her tail - took her back to the vet. Her white blood cell count was really high and they did emergency surgery for a uterine infection. My vet looked around and didn't see any tumors, as the "C" word was always in the back of our minds through all this. She was not doing well the next morning and I had to let her go. I really think she had cancer, but we just never found out what type it was. She had rounds and rounds of bloodwork, x-rays, ultrasounds - everything checked out normal. I just don't understand it.........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I am so sorry*

I am so very sorry about your Lilly.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry that Lily lost her battle with the mystery disease. You probably feel like you'll never stop crying. Many of us have lived through those heart breaking days; sometimes it hurts so much you can't breathe. You asked about rescue versus breeders. If you want a puppy, you can go either way, as rescues often have puppies available. If you go the rescue route, don't despair if "x" number of dogs aren't the right fit. The right dog is out there; it's a matter of waiting until your heart says "yup, this is the one". I was never getting another dog when Cody died, but the dogless silence was unbearable, so eight months later, i went looking. I visited with seven rescue dogs, broke down in hysterics after a month of looking, and the president of the rescue said not to worry, don't feel guilty about not finding the right dog. She found my right dog about a week later. I think most rescue dogs are noticably grateful and bond well, some quickly, others take a bit of time. If you're not sure about which way to go, but need some golden companionship, you could always foster for your local rescue until your heart tells you what you need to do. Again, so sorry that Lily's joined the pack of angels at the Bridge.....


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry to hear of your loss. I have been there; making that decision is the most awful thing in the world. I hope that you can attain some peace knowing you did everything for her. I am quite sure that she knew how much you loved her.
I took my girl to the beach the night before I had to put her down. I treasure those memories and photos.
My heart breaks for you


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Lily. We would love to see the pictures of her at the beach last weekend.

Please let us know if you decide on a new Golden to love.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

*Lily girl at the beach last weekend*

Here are a few pictures of my sweet angel at the beach.........


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwww, thanks for the pictures. I got tears in my eyes the minute I saw the first one. So sweet. Remember the good times.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a beautiful happy girl.


----------



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

Lily's Mom, my heart is breaking for you. Such a sweet girl. Cherish her memories - she came into your life for a reason. I know you will never forget her. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are great pictures, I'm glad you shared them here. That first one is absolutely precious. Lily knew love, that is the best


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. The pictures of Lily at the beach are priceless. You can tell she had a great life and was loved very much. I hope these memories bring you happiness and strength in the future.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know what you are going though. I lost my golden puppy at just 1 yr and 9 months old back in January. That was the hardest thing for me. I was so depressed after she passed, I never thought that i would get over it. June was my pups name and let me tell you that she was my best friend. After losing June I swore off all puppies, however I did not ever want to come home because the house was so lonely with out her. June is a one of a kind pup and i will always love and miss her however my boyfriend one day suprised me with a new little golden pup. His name is Nugget and let me tell you he has helped my greiving proccess so much. I would recommend that you get a new pup and get it soon. Nugget has been my rock through out the entire greiving process, and thats a lot of a little 4 month old pup. I show Nugget pictures of June and we had her cremated so I introduced Nugget to his big sister June. Nugget is a great dog however nothing will ever replaced my little girl Junebug. 
Again I am very sorry for your loss I know the pain you are going through.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so verly much for sharing the pictures of Lily, she was a beautiful girl. I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful girl, Lily. Thank you for sharing her pictures at the beach. Looks like she was so happy to be there.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your thoughts. I went and picked up her ashes this afternoon and of course the tears started as soon as I pulled into the vet's parking lot. They have all been very sweet and understanding.

Still waiting to hear back from a rescue. I applied with 3 of them - received one rejection and have heard nothing from the other two. I am hoping we can adopt one soon - the house is too empty. No blonde hair covering the hardwood floors...... = (


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry... I know what a hard, hard time this is right now. Be kind to yourself and let's hope you hear back in a positive way from one of the other rescues...I'm sure Lily will be working hard to make sure you get just the right one. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. She was a beautiful girl - you are doing a great thing looking to adopt another golden and give it a loving home. I hope you hear good news from the rescues soon and you are able to find a dog that will fit right in your family!


----------

